# carrier load: number of bits per symbol(tone)



## paroh (Jul 23, 2010)

My Broadband connection status in different modulation.

*Adsl2+(operational mode: ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS))*
relative capacity occupation: 100%
noise margin upstream: 11.0 db
output power downstream: 13.2 dbm
attenuation upstream: 15.2 db
carrier load: number of bits per symbol(tone)
tone   0- 31: 00 00 00 05 55 66 66 76 67 77 77 76 66 66 66 76
tone  32- 63: 78 75 56 77 78 77 77 76 66 40 32 20 00 00 00 00
tone  64- 95: 22 22 23 34 44 44 55 55 66 56 55 65 24 44 54 44
tone  96-127: 24 54 44 02 25 22 44 24 44 44 33 20 33 22 11 11
tone 128-159: 10 22 23 22 22 22 22 12 22 22 22 10 10 10 10 00
tone 160-191: 02 20 22 22 12 22 22 22 12 12 10 22 11 11 00 00
tone 192-223: 01 12 22 22 22 12 02 11 12 12 21 12 22 11 10 11
tone 224-255: 21 21 22 22 12 21 22 11 21 00 00 11 11 10 00 00
tone 256-287: 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 01 10 00 00 10 00 00 00
tone 288-319: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 320-351: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 352-383: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 384-415: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 416-447: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 448-479: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 480-511: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

*Adsl (operational mode: ITU G.992.3(ADSL2))*
relative capacity occupation: 100%
noise margin upstream: 12.1 db
output power downstream: 11.7 dbm
attenuation upstream: 15.2 db
carrier load: number of bits per symbol(tone)
tone   0- 31: 00 00 00 05 55 56 66 66 67 77 77 66 66 66 66 76
tone  32- 63: 87 75 66 77 77 77 77 76 66 50 43 20 00 00 00 00
tone  64- 95: 33 33 33 44 44 44 54 45 66 56 65 44 35 34 43 33
tone  96-127: 34 43 43 02 34 30 44 42 24 44 34 44 23 32 11 11
tone 128-159: 10 33 34 43 34 23 22 22 22 11 10 00 00 00 00 00
tone 160-191: 02 20 22 22 12 22 22 22 12 22 10 22 21 11 00 00
tone 192-223: 00 00 00 01 11 11 02 11 12 22 22 12 22 21 10 12
tone 224-255: 21 22 22 22 12 22 22 21 21 01 00 11 11 10 00 00
*
G.Dmt(operational mode: ITU G.992.1(G.DMT))*
relative capacity occupation: 93%
noise margin upstream: 6.0 db
output power downstream: 7.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 15.0 db
carrier load: number of bits per symbol(tone)
tone   0- 31: 00 00 00 08 ab bc cc dd dd dd dd dd dd cc cc 00
tone  32- 63: 00 00 00 00 22 33 44 44 44 40 44 55 55 54 45 44
tone  64- 95: 05 54 54 45 55 54 44 45 55 45 54 44 34 33 33 22
tone  96-127: 23 32 22 02 33 32 33 32 23 33 23 33 22 22 00 00
tone 128-159: 00 23 33 32 23 23 23 00 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 160-191: 02 20 02 22 02 22 22 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 192-223: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 224-255: 00 00 22 22 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

*G.lite(operational mode: ITU G.992.2(G.Lite))*
relative capacity occupation: 97%
noise margin upstream: 5.0 db
output power downstream: 15.5 dbm
attenuation upstream: 15.0 db
carrier load: number of bits per symbol(tone)
tone   0- 31: 00 00 00 08 ab bb bc c5 cc dd cc cc cb cb ba 00
tone  32- 63: 00 00 00 00 22 22 33 34 44 30 44 44 54 54 55 45
tone  64- 95: 06 65 65 66 65 65 55 55 55 55 55 54 44 44 33 22
tone  96-127: 23 32 32 00 23 33 33 32 23 33 23 32 22 20 00 00
tone 128-159: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 160-191: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 192-223: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
tone 224-255: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------

